# التآكل في المنشآت و آثاره السلبية



## ام اسامة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

التآكل في المنشآت و آثاره السلبية
​

يعرف التآكل بأنه إفساد المادة أو خواصها نتيجة تفاعلها مع مؤثرات خارجية أو داخلية , أ, هو التلف الناتج عن تفاعل مادتين أو أكثر أو مكوناتهما في و جود وسط مساعد مثل الحرارة و الرطوبة أو الأملاح .
و يحدث التآكل في المنشآت ببطء شديد وهدوء لكن الخسائر التي يسببها تفوق التصور , فمنها خسائر مادية و اقتصادية و منها صحية تتعلق بصحة الإنسان و تؤثر عليه مباشرة و البيئة المحيطة به .
فالمنشآت الصناعية و المباني الخدمية مثل المدارس و المستشفيات و محطات التوليد و أعمدة نقل الطاقة و الجسور و الطرق و الموانئ و المطارات , تتأثر سلبا بحدوث التآكل في أجزائها مما يؤدي إلى قصر عمرها و الإقلال من فترة صلاحيتها و كفاءتها التشغيلية مما يزيد تكلفة صيانتها و تشغيلها , كما أن شبكات نقل و توزيع المياه و محطات الضخ و تخزين المياه تتعرض إلى التآكل سواء من داخل خطوط النقل و التوزيع و ملحقاتها أو من خارج الخطوط و الأجزاء الظاهرة و التي تتعرض لتغيرات مختلفة بيئية و مناخية .
فعندما يبدأ التآكل في المنشآت خاصة الصناعية سواء في المباني أو في خطوط الإنتاج , نلاحظ انخفاض في مستوى الإنتاج و الجودة في المنتج , و أعطال مستمرة تؤدي إلى خسائر مرتفعة , و كذلك عندما يبدأ التشقق و التآكل في المنشآت الخدمية كالمدارس أو الجامعات و المستشفيات تصبح الأخطار تهدد الطلاب و العاملين مثل انهيار بعض أجزاء المباني أو عدم صلاحية المكان لإتمام العملية التعليمية على أكمل وجه , و كذلك المنشآت الصحية كالمختبرات , و المستشفيات تصبح غير قادرة على احتضان المرضى للمعالجة حيث يتطلب الأمر أماكن غاية في النظافة و التهوية و التشميس و خالية من الشقوق و مرافقها الصحية تعمل بحالة جيدة بدون أعطال و لا عوائق , أيضا محطات توليد الكهرباء و تحليه المياه و تنقيه مياه الصرف الصحي التي تتعرض لتأثيرات التآكل و ينتج عن ذلك أعطال مستمرة تقلل من صلاحيتها للتشغيل و تقلل من إنتاجيتها , و المطارات أيضا تتعرض للتآكل سواء في مباني الخدمات أو مهابط الطائرات فتصبح غير قادرة على أداء مهمتها لان الأمر يتعلق بحياة المسافرين سواء القادمين أو المغادرين و العاملين فيها , و مثل مهابط الطائرات ينطبق الأمر على الطرق و السكك الحديدية و أبراج الاتصالات و أبراج الطاقة و شبكات نقل و توزيع المياه و ملحقاتها , ففي شبكات نقل و توزيع المياه يتعلق الأمر بصحة الإنسان و صلاحية المياه للاستخدام الآدمي , بسبب التآكل في خطوط التوزيع حيث يتغير اللون و الطعم و الرائحة لمياه الشرب , و الأمر الأهم في شبكات توزيع المياه تغير نسبة الحموضة في الماء ph تسبب تغيير صلاحية المياه و توفر بيئة مناسبة لحدوث تآكل ميكروبي mic الذي يزيد من حدوث اضطرابات معوية لمستخدمي المياه و فرصه لنقل الأمراض البكتريولوجية إلى جسم الإنسان أثناء استخدام المياه . 
هذه الخسارة التي يسببها التآكل تكلف مبالغ باهظة سواء في الصيانة أو الإصلاح و الترميم و تزيد من تكلفة التشغيل , و رغم أن التفكير في معالجة التآكل أو تجنب حدوثه بدأ مبكرا , إلا أن الجهود لازالت حثيثة و متواصلة لوقاية المنشآت و إتباع أفضل السبل لتجنب حدوثه.

للموضوع بقية بإذن الله.

تابع باقى المشاركات بالموضوع​


----------



## ام اسامة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابع التآكل في المنشآت و آثاره السلبية*

صدأ (تآكل) المعادن و طرق مقاومته 
( Corrosion Protection against )​
1. طبيعة الصدأ (التآكل) 

يتآكل سطح المعادن الموجودة في حالة تفاعل كيميائي او كهروكيميائي مع الوسط الخارجي , و يسمى هذا التآكل بالصدأ. 
و يسبب الصدأ خسائر جسيمة في الاقتصاد العالمي , تقدر بالميارات سنويا, اذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت و الماكينات المعدنية. و لمقاومة الصدأ يجب معرفة اسبابه و الوسائل المجدية لمقاومته. 
وهناك نوعان من الصدأ : الصدأ الكيميائي و الكهروكيميائي. 

الصدأ الكيميائي : 
و يحدث بسبب تفاعل المعدن مع الغازات الجافة و السوائل العازلة دون ظهور تيار كهربائي. 
مثل تأكسد صمامات العادم بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و مواسير العادم و غرف الاحتراق بالمواقد و الوصلات الداخلية الميكانيكية في الافران و المحركات. 

الصدأ الكهروكيميائي :
و ينشأ نتيجة لظهور التيار الكهربائي نتيجة للتفاعل بين المعدن و الالكترونات المحيطة به : مثل صدأ حديد الزهر و غيرهما من السبائك في الجو الرطب و في الماء العذب و ماء البحر و الاحماض و القلويات و المحاليل الملحية و في الارض. 

تتكون الشبكة البلورية للمعدن من ايونات موجبة الشحنة (كاتيونات) موجودة في اركان الشبكة البلورية و الالكترونات الحرة المتحركة في المعدن كله. و يمكن ان تنفصل الكاتيونات عن سطح المعدن و ان تنتقل الى الوسط المجاور – الالكتروليت . و يسمى فرق الجهد المتكون عند سطح تلامس المعدن مع الالكتروليت و هو الدال على ميل المعدن للذوبان بالجهد القطبي. و تتوقف قيمته اساسا على تركيب الالكتروليت. 
و يحدد الجهد القطبي للمعادن تجريبيا بمقارنته بجهد الهيدروجين و هو المعتبر مساويا للصفر. 
و المعادن تختلف بالجهد القطبي فهناك معادن سالبة الجهد و اخرى موجبة مقارنتا بقطب الهيدروجيني(الالكترود). 
المعادن ذات الجهد الموجب (فوق صفر الهيدروجين) قابليتها للصدأ قليلة و المعادن ذات الجهد السالب (تحت صفر الهيدروجين) تكون اكثر قابلية للصدأ كلما كان جهدها سالب. 

و المعادن النقية و السبائك الوحيدة الطور تقاوم الصدأ جيدا. اما السبائك التي تتكون بنيتها من عدة اطوار ذات جهود مختلفة فهي عبارة عن عمود كهربائي متناهي الصغر كثير الاقطاب, و لذا فهي سهلة الصدأ. و تكون الاجزاء المصنوعة من عدة مواد معدنية مختلفة الجهود عمودا كهربائيا متناهي في الصغر فيصبح المعدن المنخفض الجهد مصعدا anode , و يتاكل, في حين لا يتآكل المعدن ذو الجهد الاعلى لقيامه بدور المهبط cathode. 

فعلا سبيل المثال عند تلامس الحديد مع الزنك (طلاء الحديد بالزنك) , يتاكل الزنك (اي هو الذي يحدث له صدأ) اي انه يكون المصعد anode في حين لا يتاكل الحديد لانه يكون مهبط cathode. 
و في مثال اخر عند تلامس القصدير مع الحديد (طلاء الحديد بالقصدير) فان الحديد يتاكل 
(اي يصدأ) يكون مصعد anode. اما القصدير فصبح مهبط و لا يتاكل. 

و يمكن ان يكون المعدن ايجابيا او سلبيا بالنسبة لتأثير الوسط و تتحدد ايجابية المعدن بتآكله في وسط الصدأ كتآكل الحديد في وسط موكسد عند درجات الحرارة العالية. 
في بعض من المعادن مثل الالمنيوم و الكروم عن حصول الاكسد تتكون طبقة من الاكاسيد تعمل على حماية المعدن من استمرارية التاكل. 

2- انواع التآكل بالصدأ 
يمكن تقسيم التآكل بالصدأ الى ثلاث مجموعات رئيسية : الصدأ المنتظم , و الصدأ المكاني و الصدأ بين البلوري. 

- الصدأ المنتظم : 
و تبدو مظاهره في تآكل منتظم للمعدن على كل سطحه, و يحدث هذا النوع في المعادن او السبائك ذات البنية الوحيدة الطور (المعادن النقية, و المحاليل الصلبة و المركبات الكيميائية). 

- الصدأ المكاني : 
و يتآكل اثناءه المعدن في اماكن متفرقة من السطح, و يلاحظ حدوث هذا النوع من الصدأ بالسبائك الكثيرة الاطوار ذات البنية الخشنة كما يحدث بالسبائك الوحيدة الطور و المعادن النقية عند تدمير الغلاف الواقي. و تسبب الخدوش و الحزوز السطحية صدأ مكاني, اذ تتكون في هذه الاماكن ظروف مناسبة لتكون الاعمدة الكهربائية المتناهية في الصغر. 

- الصدأ بين البلوري :
و يتميز بانتشار الصدأ على حدود الحبيبات grain boundaries, و يرجع السبب في ذلك الى ان جهد حدود الحبيبات اقل (مصعد) و جهد الحبيبات اعلى (مهبط). و هذا النوع من الصدأ هو اكثر الانواع خطوا لانه ينتشر في اعماق المعدن ولا يسبب اي تغير ملموس على السطح. و تتعرض لهذا النوع من الصدأ انواع الصلب النيكل-كرومية و سبائك الالمنيوم , و هي التي يمكن ان تفرز اطوارا منتشرة. 

3- طرق حماية المعادن من الصدأ 
تستعمل في الصناعة طرق مختلفة لحماية المصنوعات و المنشآت المعدنية مثل الجسور و ناطحات الساحب و السفن و غيرها، من الصدأ حسب اسباب حدوث الصدأ و ظروقه. و يمكن تقسيم كل طرق مقاومة الصدأ الى المجموعات التالية: 

- و قاية المعادن من الصدأ باضافة عناصر سبيكية : 
و تتلخص في اضافة عناصر الى السبيكة مثل الكروم و النيكل الى الفولاذ لتشكيل الستانليسستيل stainless steel و تمنع هذه العناصر الصدأ او تقلله. 

- الاغلفة الاكسيدية : 
و يحصل عليها على سطح الاجزاء المعدنية بالاكسدة او الفسفتة , و تقي المعدن من الصدأ بشكل جيد. و تجرى الاكسدة في عوامل مؤكسدة قوية مثل المحلول المائي لصودا كاوية او املاح اخرى. و طريقة الاكسدة عادةا تؤكسد المشغولات المصنوعة من الالمنيوم لان طبقة الاكسد في الالمنيوم تشكل مانع و حامي جيد من الصدأ بما يسمى عملية anodizing. 
و تجرى الفسفتة في محاليل ساخنة من الفوسفاتات الحامضية للحديد و المنجنيز و تعتبر الطبقة الاكسيدية و الفوسفاتية قاعدة جدية للتشحيم الواقي و للطلاء و اعطاء الالوان للمنتجات. 

- الوقاية بمعاملة الوسط الخارجي : 
و تتلخص هذه الوقاية اما في ازالة المركبات الضارة التي تسبب الصدأ (كأن يزال الاكسجين من الماء لمنع الصدأ). او ان يضاف الى الماء عامل يقلل من فعاليته و هو الكروميك- بايكرومات البوتاسيوم K2Cr2O7 نسبته 0.5% . تستعمل هذه الطريقة في نظام التبريد بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و يمنع هذا حدوث الصدأ عمليا. 

- الوقاية بالطلاء بالمعادن : 
و تستعمل على نطاق واسع في الصناعة و يجب ان نميز بين نوعين من انواع الوقاية – المهبطية و المصعدية. 

عند الوقاية المهبطية : 
يكون جهد معدن التغطية اعلى من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و شروط الوقاية ان تكون التغطية كثيفة غير مسامية. و يسبب و ينشأ عن عدم تحقق هذا الشرط (كحدوث خدوش مثلا) صدأ في هذه المناطق , اذ ان المعدن الاساسي (المحمي) يكون مصعدا في الازدواج الجلفاني المتكون و يتآكل. 

الوقاية المصعدية : 
و بها يكون جهد معدن التغطية اقل من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و تحمي التغطية المعدن كهروكيميائيا . اذ ان المعدن الاساسي سيقوم بدور المهبط عند تكون ازدواج جلفاني , و يقوم معدن التغطية بدور المصعد و يتآكل. 
ومن التغطيات النهبطية للحديد و الصلب القصدير و الرصاص و النحاس و النيكل, و من التغطيات المصعدية الزنك و الالمنيوم و الكالسيوم و البوتاسيوم. 
و تستعمل في الصناعة طرق مختلفة للتغطية بالمعدن كغمره في المعدن المنصهر و التغطية الجلفانية و التغطية الانتشارية و التغطية بالنثر و طريقة تكوين طبقة على سطح المعدن. 
الطريقة الجلفانية للتغطية : و بها يعلق الجزء بصفة مهبط في حمام الكتروليتي من محلول مائي لأحد املاح المعدن المرسب. و الخواص الواقية للتغطية الجلفانية جيدة في حين انها بسيطة التكنولوجيا. 
التغطية الانتشارية : للمصنوعات المعدنية و تجرى بواسطة الطلاء بالألمنيوم او الطلاء بالكروم او التغطية بالكروم او النتردة. و تخلق طبقة واقية تحمي المعدن الداخلي من الصدأ. 
التغطية بطريقة النثر : و تتلخص في نثر المعدن المصهور بواسطة الهواء المضغوط من جهاز خاص (يسمة المذرر اي يسبب التذرية لدقائق المعدن المنصهر) على سطح المعدن الاساسي الذي ينظف قبل عملية الرش. و يغذى الجهاز بالمعدن على شكل سلك يصهر بلهب غازي او بقوس كهربائي ,او يغذى على شكل مسحوق. و تكون التغطية بهذه الطريقة مسامية و هي لذا اقل جودة من التغطية الجلفانية. و يغطى بهذه الطريقة صناعيا الصلب- بالزنك و الكادميوم و سبائكهما. 
التغطية بطريقة ضغط طبقة واقية: و تتلخص في ايجاد طبقة على المعدن من معدن آخر يكون غلافا متينا واقيا. و عادة يغطى الحديد بالنحاس الغير قابل للصدأ. 

-الوقاية بالتغطية غير المعدنية : 
اي بطلاء سطح الجزء المعدني بالطلاء او الدهانات البلاستيكية او العضوية و تستعمل على نطاق واسع نظرا لكونها في متناول اليد و لبساطتها. و اكثر انواع الطلاء انتشارا طلاء الزيت و الميناء و الكلاكيه. و عيوب التغطية بالطلاء هو تشقق طبقة الطلاء و تمريرها للرطوبة. 

- الوقاية الهكربائية : 
و تستعمل في نطاق واسع لحماية الخزانات و الانابيب (انابيب النفط او الغاز) و الجسور الحديديةو و ايضا عن انواع الفولاذ عن معاملتها حراريا في حمامات ملحية. 
و تتلخص الوقاية الكهربائية في ان الجزء الذي تراد وقايته يوصل الى القطب السالب – مهبط – بشبكه بتيار مستمر يغذى من مولد او بطارية و توصل بالمصعد صفيحة حديدة او قطع رصاص تستهلك من وقت لاخر. 

- الوقاية بالمعدن الواقي : 
و تتلخص في ان المنشأة توصل بقطعة من المعدن او السبيكة (الواقي) ذى جهد كهربائي سالب اعلى في الوسط الذي توجد به من جهد المنشأة المراد و قايتها. الواقي سيصبح مصعد و انه يتآكل في حين تحفظ المنشأة التي ستصبح مهبطا من التآكل. و تستعمل هذه الطريقة في حماية السفن و المنشآت التي تعمل في ماء البحر و مواسير الماء الموضوع في التربة و الجزء السفلي من السفن و الطائرات المائية و الطلمبات و غيرها. 



معدلات صدأ الحديد الكيميائي في الماء او الجو الرطب و يطلق عليها اسم التأكسد لان الناتج هو اكسيد الحديد . هناك تفاعلات اخرى لكل المعادن فكل معدن يكون اكسيد لكن خصائص هذه الطبقة تختلف من معدن الى اخر فمثلا طبقة اكسيد الالمنيوم تحمي الالمنيوم من الصدأ المتواصل. 

اما بالنسبة للنوع الثاني من الصدأ (الكهروكيميائي) فمعادلته تماما مثل معادلات التأكسد و الاختزال في الخلية الجلفانية. 

Fe (s) --->Fe+2 + 2 e 

-½ O2 (g) + H2O (l) + 2 e- ---> 2 OH 

(Fe+2 + ½ O2 (g) + H2O (l) -----> Fe (OH)2 (s 

(Fe (OH)2 (s) + ½ O2 (g) -----> Fe2O3 (s) + 2H2O​__________________
مع العلم انى لا احب الكيمياء ....ولا احتملها الا عندما ادرسها لأبنى اسامة ... ارجو الاستفادة للجميع.


----------



## ام اسامة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابع التآكل في المنشآت و طرق الحماية منه.*

حماية المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة من خطر صدأ الحديد

تعتبر عملية حماية المنشآت ومعالجتها من صدأ حديد التسليح خاصة من أولى أولويات الدراسات المدنية الخاصة بالمنشآت الخرسانية ، فإغفالها وإهمالها يسبب الخسائر المادية والبشرية وزيادة مستمرة في تكاليف إنشاء وتشغيل تلك المنشآت ...
خصوصا في المناطق ذات العوامل والظروف القاسية وغير الملائمة ؟،حيث تؤثر الظروف البيئية السائدة في المدن الساحلية على متانة المواد الإنشائية المستخدمة في المباني الخرسانية إذا لم تتوفر الحماية اللازمة لها من التآكل ، ففي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مثلا حصرت تكلفة الصدأ السنوية في العقد السابق بحوالي 150 مليون دولار نتيجة لمشاكل الصدأ علي المباني والجسور والتي تحدث في أمريكا وأوربا نتيجة إذابة الجليد باستخدام الملح .

وفي المملكة المتحدة أيضاً تقدر تكلفة إصلاح الجسور نتيجة للصدأ في حديد التسليح بحوالي 616 مليون جنيه إسترليني وهذا بإنجلترا وويلز فقط ( 1989م ) وهي فقط 10 % من إجمالي الجسور في المملكة المتحدة . 

ان العمر الافتراضي للمباني السكنية الخرسانية لا يقل عن خمسين عاما- كحد أدنى - وفقا للمعايير الدولية للتصميم المنشآت الخرسانية . ويجب أن تقاوم هذه المباني خلال هذه الفترة جميع العوامل الطبيعية والتشغيلية التي تؤثر على جودة ومتانة المنشأة (مكوناتها الإنشائية ) دون الحاجة الى إصلاحات رئيسية ( طبعا مع الالتزام بتنفيذ أعمال الصيانة الدورية والوقائية اللازمة لها ). 
إن أكثر البيئات تأثيرا على عمر المنشآة الخرسانية المسلحة هي البيئة البحرية بشكل عام من خلال عدة عوامل أهمها : 
1- درجة الحراره ونسبة الرطوبة في الجو. 
2- درجة احتواء الغبار والرطوبة من الأملاح الضارة. 
3- درجة تركيز الأملاح الضارة في التربة. 

وهذه العوامل تحدث تفاعلاً كيميائياً مع الخرسانة العادية أو المسلحة مما يؤدي إلى تحليل المكونات الرئيسية للخرسانة ، وتآكلها مع التأثير السلبي على قضبان الحديد الأمر الذي يؤدي الى تأكسدها ومن ثم تآكل الحديد وتكون طبقة من الصدأ تعمل على تشقق الخرسانة. 


صدأ الحديد : يتكون الصدأ بوجه عام نتيجة تعرض الحديد للهواء والماء , يبدأ صدأ حديد التسليح في التكون من نقرة صغيره ( Pit Formation ) في السيخ ثم تزداد هذه النقر ويحدث اتحاد بينها مما يكون الصدأ العام .والخرسانة بطبيعتها مادة مسامية تحوي رطوبة ولذلك من الطبيعي حدوث صدأ للحديد بداخلها !!!

- ومن الأسباب غير المباشرة لتكون الصدأ البكتيريا الموجودة بالتربة ، والتي تقوم بتحويل الأملاح والأحماض إلي حمض الكبريتيك الذي يهاجم الحديد ويسبب عملية الصدأ .حيث تتآكل الخرسانة نتيجة للتفاعل الكيميائي الذي يحدث بين الكبريت الذائب 
(Soluble Sulphates) مع الأسمنت مما يؤدي إلى ضعف متانتها وبالتالي إلى تصدعها وتفتت أجزائها . 
من المعلوم ان قلوية الخرسانة تعمل على وضع طبقة حول حديد التسليح تقوم بحماية الحديد من الصدأ بتكون طبقة قلوية كثيفة تمنع حدوث الصدأ ( طبقة حماية سلبية ). ويحدث الصدأ نتيجة تكسير طبقة الحماية السلبية التي تحول دون وصول أملاح الكلورايد والأملاح الضارة على الخرسانة الى حديد التسليح وتدخل هذه الأملاح الى جسم الخرسانة عن طريق عوامل خارجية مثل : 
0التربة المحيطة بالخرسانة . 
0الرياح المحملة بغبار يحتوي على الأملاح. 
0رذاذ المياه المشبع بالأملاح في المباني القريبة من البحر أو المواد التي تدخل في الخلطة الخرسانية مثل الرمل والحصى والمياه التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الأملاح. 
عمليا هناك عدة عوامل تؤدي الى كسر هذة الطبقة تتمثل في :
1- الكربنة Carbonation : من الجو المحيط بالخرسانة .
2- مهاجمة الكلورايدات للخرسانة (من التربة المحيطة بالخرسانة والمواد المستخدمة بالخلطة الخرسانية وعدم استخدام المياه المناسبة للخلط) .

كما أن دخول الأملاح الأخرى إلى مسامات الخرسانة وتبلورها بداخلها يتسبب في تفكك الأجزاء الخارجية للخرسانة تدريجيا" وتظهر هذه المشكلة في الخرسانة الموجودة بالقرب من المياه المالحه والرمال المشبعة بالأملاح . 
وتتفاوت درجة تاثير تلك العوامل على الخرسانة بتفاوت نفاذية الخرسانة حيث كل ما زادت النفاذية زاد تاثير العوامل السابقة .

معدل الصدأ يرتبط بعوامل كثيرة ، وتعتبر الرطوبة ودرجة الحرارة عوامل رئيسيه ومؤثرة بدرجة كبيره جدا في معدلات الصدأ ولذلك يجب التحكم في تلك العوامل للحيولة دون الوصول الى مشكلة فنية واقتصادية علي المنشأة الخرسانية ..



حماية المنشأة الخرسانية المسلحة من التآكل

الوقاية خير من العلاج وإذا تم الحفاظ علي المنشاة الخرسانية من التعرض للصدأ يكون ذلك اكثر واقعية وحفاظا علي الثروة الوطنية .

ويتم تفادي صدأ حديد التسليح في الخرسانة بالتقيد بمواصفات التصميم والتنفيذ وبإتباع الكودات المختلفة الخاصة بتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية والتي تعمل علي تقليل احتمالات حدوث الصدأ في حديد التسليح .

ومن العوامل المهمة في حماية المباني الخرسانية من صدأ حديد التسليح طريقة استخدام الخرسانة وتحديد محتوي الإسمنت والاهتمام بالمعالجات الخرسانية أثناء التنفيذ .

وهناك طرق مختلفة لحماية حديد التسليح من الصدأ من أهمها :

1. الحماية الكاثودية تعتبر في الوقت الحالي أفضل طرق الحماية للمنشئات الخرسانية للمناطق الساحلية وخصوصاً منشئات مياه البحر لتبريد المصانع ، لكنها مكلفة نسبيا لذلك يفضل إجراء دراسة هندسة قيمية لإختيار الطريقة التي تفي بالغرض.

2. إضافة بعض المواد الى الإسمنت لتقليل نفاذيته : قد تكون هذه العملية اقل كلفة من الحماية الكاثودية ولكن عمر حمايتها اقل بكثير من الحماية الكاثودية لذلك نحتاج الى الهندسة القيمية لاختار طريقة الحماية.

3. موانع الصدأ : وهي نوعين يعتمد النوع الأول علي حماية الطبقة السلبية حول حديد التسليح ويعتمد النوع الآخر علي منع توغل الأكسجين داخل الخرسانة .

4. استخدام الحديد المجلفن Galvanized Bar ويعتبر الحديد المجلفن ذو كفاءه مناسبة خصوصا للمباني التي تتعرض للكربنه .

5. دهان حديد التسليح بـ ( الابوكسي ) هذه الطريقة أعطت نتائج إيجابية وخاصة لحديد التسليح المعرض لمياه البحر ، لكن ينصح بعدم طلاء حديد التسليح بـ ( الإبوكسي ) لأنه في حالة حدوث الصدأ لا يمكن حمايته بالحماية الكاثودية ولانه في حالة حصول قصور في الطلاء فسيسرع عملية الصدأ في حالة وصول الكلورايد إليه. 

4. حديد ستنلس ستيل Stainless Steel : نظرا لارتفاع تكاليف هذا النوع من الحديد فإن استخدامه يتم في نطاق محدود .

5. حماية أسطح الخرسانة من النفاذيه : وذلك إما باستخدام مادة سائله يتم رشها أو دهانها أو ألواح وطبقات من المطاط أو البلاستيك 


الصيانة والكشف الدوري 

ونظرا" للوجود المستمر للعوامل السلبية التي تفتك بالخرسانة المسلحة وتهدد السلامة العامة للمنشأة يجب المحافظة على الوجود المستمر لنظام الكشف الدوري لأسطح الخرسانة المسلحة وفي حالة ملاحظة تصدعات أو آثار تدهور بسبب تآكل حديد التسليح ينصح بإجراء عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح المباشر لتفادي استمرار تدهور الخرسانة وتشمل طرق الإصلاح : 
1- إزالة أجزاء الخرسانة المتضررة إلى ما وراء حديد التسليح بعمق 25مم وتنظيف حديد التسليح جيداً من الصدأ الموجود على سطحه. 
2- طلاء الحديد بمواد خاصة لهذا الغرض كالإيبوكسي المشبع بالزنك. 
3- القيام بتجهيز المواد الأسمنتية البديلة ووضعها مكان الخرسانة المزالة وذلك حسب المواصفات وإرشادات الجهه المصنعه لهذه المواد . 
4- يفضل أن تطلى أسطح الخرسانات بعد الأنتهاء من إصلاحها بمواد عازلة وذلك لتحسين أدائها المستقبلي. 
5- استخدام دهانات مقاومة للعوامل الجوية في المناطق الساحلية. 

وفي حال التصدعات كبيرة فإن عمليات الإصلاح تستدعي وجود أخصائيين في هذا المجال لتقويم مدى تأثير هذه الأجزاء الخرسانية المتضررة على سلامة المبنى واختيار المواد وإعداد طرق الإصلاح وفي كل الحالات يجب الحرص على اتباع إرشادات الجهات المصنعة لمواد عمليات الأصلاح .


مراحل الصيانة والحفاظ على المنشأة الخرسانية : 

إن اختيار المواد وأسلوب العمل يجب أن يكون معتمداً على دراسات دقيقة، و موثوق منها من خلال المختبرات المتخصصة، وذلك لتقييم مدى فعاليتها ومدى ضررها في بعض الأحيان ، ويمكن اعتبار التدرج الطبيعي لأعمال الحفاظ ، ولكنه لا يعني ضرورة الالتزام به في كل الأحيان على النحو التالي :

1- التنظيف :إزالة الأملاح والمواد الضارة على سطح المبنى وهذا يقتصر على إزالة الأجسام الغريبة مع الحفاظ على كل الخصائص الأصلية للسطح المراد تنظيفه . 
يمكن أن تسبب أعمال التنظيف مشاكل فنية يجب التعامل معها بحذر شديد لتجنب أي تلف أوضرر ، وتحافظ على تواصل طبيعة السطح، فمثلاً في حالة وجود تشققات على السطح فإنه من خلال التنظيف يمكن أن تتسرب ا لمياه وما يتبعها من الغبار والأجسام الضارة إلى داخل هذه التشققات. 
وقد تعددت طرق التنظيف المسموح بها كاستخدام الماء بالرش ، الكمادات المائية، المحاليل المخبرية ،اللدائن، استخدام الليزر ، وهنالك أيضا العديد من الطرق الميكانيكية في حال السطوح المتماسكة ،...... الخ .


2- اللصق :هو إعادة تركيب جزء أو أجزاء سقطت من السطح المراد ترميمه باستخدام مواد لاصقة أو معدنية تربط بين الجزء المضاف والسطح .
المواد اللاصقة لا بد أن تحتفظ بالمعايير الآتية: 
- فعالية جيدة في اللصق . 
- مدة طويلة في الفعالية . 
- تقلص ضئيل في كثافة المادة . 
- مرونة وصلابة حسب الوضع الخاص . 
- الخصائص الميكانيكية يجب أن تتشابه لحد كبير مع السطح المراد لصقه .
- استخدام قضبان معدنية لربط المواد على أن يكون معامل التمدد لها يتشابه مع المواد المراد لصقها وتتسم بثبات كيميائي جيد . 
-يجب الحذر من استخدام قضبان معدنية قابلة للصدأ مثل الحديد والنحاس.

3- المعجنة :هي تعبئة الفراغات والتشققات وإغلاقها للوصول إلى تجانس نوعي للمادة وضمان استمرارية المواد وحمايتها من التعرض للمياه أو العوامل الطبيعية الأخرى التي تساعد في تآكلها وتلفها . 
يجب اختيار نوعية المعجنة المناسبة لكل حالة بحيث يكون الناتج النهائي قريب من السطح المراد معجنته وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالمسامات والقدرة على امتصاص الماء والمقاومة الميكانيكية ، مقاومة الضوء والتمددات الحرارية ، بخلاف ذلك يجب أن تكون متشابه من ناحية بصرية. 


4- التثبيت والتقوية : هي استخدام مادة لزجة أو محاليل تعمل لدى وضعها على السطح على تقوية الترابط بين جزيئات المادة التي تعرضت لتفكك أو تلف بسبب عوامل الزمن أو أي أسباب أخرى. 
تتم عملية إزالة الأملاح قبل البدء في أعمال التقوية ، ثم تبدأ أعمال التقوية تكون على مراحل في جو معتدل، حيث أن سرعة تطاير المذيبات العضوية سوف تتسبب في تغير نسبة المحاليل كما أنها تؤدي إلى تراكم مواد التقوية على سطح المبنى ؛ ويجب البدء بمحاليل مخففة وبعد جفافها تستخدم محاليل أكثر تركيزاً وهكذا تتم عملية التقوية .



5- الحماية : تتم أعمال الحماية من خلال استعمال مواد كيميائية وغير كيميائية تهدف إلى تبطيئ عملية التلف التي تتعرض لها المادة . ويفضل أسلوب الحماية باستخدام المواد الكيماوية في الحالات التي يكون التلف مؤثر بشكل دقيق على السطح الخارجي من المادة (تلوث بيئي، رطوبة، ... الخ ). بينما لاينصح باستعمال هذه الطريقة في حالة كون المادة قادرة على امتصاص الماء من خلال الخاصية الشعرية من الأرض وفي حالة وجود تسرب مياه في مناطق يصعب الوصول إليها . 



6- الترميم : ويعني استكمال الأجزاء والعناصر المفقودة . ويجب تحديد نسبة صلابة الحجر المراد ترميمه بالنسبة لصلابة المواد المستخدمة في الترميم عند الجفاف ؛ حيث تملأ الفجوات والشقوق إلى مستوى أقل من مستوى سطح استخدام اللدائن الصناعية القوية مثل الايبوكسي أو الأرالديت أو البولي أو الماريكوريزن .


----------



## ام اسامة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابع التآكل في المنشآت و طرق الحماية منه.*

*تابع لموضوع التأكل 
الحماية الكاثودية
الحماية الكاثودية اجراء يتم اتباعه لحمايةالهياكل المعدنية الحديدية والانابيب من التآكل جراء تعرض سطوحها الى تماس مع التربة او مع الماء.

لماذا يحدث التآكل؟
تتآكل السطوح الحديدية للهياكل المعدنية والانابيب والمعدات الحديدية عموما عند تماس سطوحها بالتربة او الماء نتيجة لحدوث تفاعلات كيمياوية مصحوبة بسريان الالكترونات (اي سريان للتيار الكهربائي) لذا يمكن القول بأن عملية التآكل هي عملية كهروكيمياوية تؤدي بالنتيجة الى فقدان اجزاء من معدن الحديد وبالتالي تآكل السطح المعرض للتربة او الماء او حتى المعرض للجو الرطب حيث تتكون خلية كلفانية.

الخلية الكلفانية:
لو قمنا بغمس قطبين من معدنين مختلفين مثل الزنك و النحاس مثلا في محلول موصل للكهرباء وربطنا بينهما بسلك فأنه يتولد عن ذلك تيار كهربائي يسري من الزنك الى النحاس داخل المحلول ويكمل دورته خلال السلك الواصل بينهما. تعرف هذه الخلية الكهربائية باسم خلية كلفاني نسبة الى مكتشفها العالم الإيطالي كلفاني. يسمى القطب الذي يخرج منه التيار الى المحلول "أنود"، ويسمى القطب الذي يستقبل التيار "كاثود"، ويترتب على سريان التيار في الخلية حدوث تأكل على الأنود بينما يبقى الكاثود سليما ويترسب على سطحه طبقة خفيفة من الهيدروجين لو بقيت على سطحه لأحدثت استقطابا في الخلية تتلاشى معه شدة التيار في الخلية ومن ثم تتوقف عملية التآكل ولكن تحدث عند الكاثود تفاعلات كيمياوية تمنع مثل هذا الاستقطاب فيستمر سريان التيار في الخلية وتستمر عملية التآكل. تتوقف عملية التآكل على الأنود على ثلاثة عوامل: • نوع مادة الأنود. • شدة التيار. • المدة التي يستمر فيها سريان التيار. مثلا – يتآكل الحديد بمعدل (9) كيلو غرام إذا سرى منه أمبير واحد لمدة عام.

كيف يحدث التآكل؟
ان المسبب الاساس للتآكل هو تكون خلايا للتآكل Corrosion Cells تنتج عن وجود فرق جهد كهربائي بين المناطق المختلفة للسطح المعدني. ان تكون هذا الفرق بالجهد يمكن ان يحدث لعدة اسباب منها: _ أختلاف خواص المعدن في مناطق مختلفة من الهيكل المعدني او خطوط الانابيب مثلا. - أختلاف خواص وتجانس التربة التي هي في تماس مع الهيكل المعدني وهذا يظهر بوضوح في حالة خطوط الانابيب ذات المسارات الطويلة. - أختلاف نسبة وجود الاكسجين في أماكن مختلفة من التربة وهذا يظهر في معابر الطرق والشوارع لخطوط الانابيب مقارنة بمسار الانبوب خارجها.

وصف عملية التآكل :
يكون سريان الالكترونات من المنطقة الكاثودية Cathodic Area الى المنطقة الانودية Anodic Area من خلال التربة او الماء الحيط بالهيكل المعدني, ان اتجاه التيار الكهربائي يكون من المنطقة الانودية الى المنطقة الكاثودية خلال التربة او المحيط المائي (المحلول). 

الالكترونات التي تتولد نتيجة فقدان ذرات الحديد للاكترنات وتحويلها الى ايون الحديد الموجب.
تتحد ايونات الحديد مع ايونات OH لينتج Ferric Hydroxide Fe(OH)3 وهو الصدأ الاعتيادي Rust. 
الاللكترونات الواصلة عبر المعدن الى الكاثود تتحد مع آيونات الهيدروجين الذي يتحرر عند الكاثود.
يلاحظ ان الحديد يتم فقدانه من سطح الانود حيث يتحول باستمرار الى صدأ بينما ولايحدث ذلك على سطح الكاثود.

كيف يمنع التآكل؟
يمكن منع حدوث التآكل ان جعلنا سطح العدن بكامله كاثودآ بالنسبة لمحيطه ومن هنا جاءت تسمية الحماية الكاثودية.


طرق مكافحة التآكل:
كل طرق مكافحة التآكل ترتكز على منع تسرب التيار الكهربائي من المنشآت الى ما يحيط بها من تربة أو ماء وفيما يلي الأساليب المتبعة لتحقيق ذلك: 

استخدام التغليف الجيد وتشمل الصبغ وهو عبارة عن عازل كهربائي يفصل بين المعدن و البيئة من حوله، من الخصائص الأساسية التي يجب أن تتوفر في التغليف الجيد هو أن يكون متواصلا وذو مقاومية عالية وجيد الالتصاق بالمعدن ولا يتأثر بالحرارة وأن تبلغ نفاذيته الى الدرجة التي لا تسمح بعبور الرطوبة من خلاله. وقد يكون على شكل أشرطة لاصقة أو بي في سي ملبس في المصنع وتتميز بفاعلية عالية. 
استخدام مانع للتفاعل الكيمياوي (Inhibitor) وهي مادة كيمياوية تضاف الى السوائل فتمنع التآكل على جدار الوعاء الذي يحتويها لأنها تحول دون حدوث التفاعلات الكيمياوية عند الأنود أو الكاثود أو كليهما وتوقف بالتالي مفعول خلايا التآكل كما أنها تترك طبقة خفيفة عازلة على جدار الوعاء. يضاف مانع التفاعل الكيمياوي الى السوائل بتركيز معين دوريا ويمكن استعمال هذا الأسلوب في آبار الحفر و المراجل ومنظومات المياه. 
استخدام مواد مقاومة للتآكل يعني ذلك اختيار المادة التي تقاوم التآكل في بيئة معينة على أن تكون ملائمة للظروف التشغيلية ومن المواد التي تستعمل لهذا الغرض هي الكروم والنيكل و والرصاص والقصدير والبلاستك و المطاط والسيراميك والكونكريت والألياف الزجاجية. 
معالجة المحيط (Environment Treatment) يقصد بهذا إحداث تغيرات في تركيب المحيط الملاصق للمعادن تمنع أو تقلل من التآكل عليها. أن التميز بين مانع التفاعل و معالجة المحيط غير واضح فوجود بيكاربونات الكالسيوم في الماء يرسب على جدار الوعاء الذي يحتويه طبقة من كربونات الكالسيوم تفصل بين الوعاء والماء فتحميه من التآكل ولكن بيكاربونات الكالسيوم لا تصنف في عداد مانعات التآكل. من الوسائل التي تستخدم في معالجة المحيط هو التخلص من الأوكسجين والرطوبة والأملاح المذابة والتحكم في درجة تركيز أيونات الهيدروجين. 
اعتماد التصميم الجيد وهو ما يتحاشى أو يقلل من احتمال حدوث خلايا تآكل ويسهل تطبيق وسائل مكافحة التآكل على المنشئات أو الكشف عليها. من الأمور التي يجب الحرص عليها تجنب الاتصال المباشر بين معدنين مختلفين وعدم وجود مصائد لتجمع الماء أو الغازات أو الهواء والتقليل ما أمكن من وجود الأجزاء المضغوطة. 
استخدام الحماية الكاثودية حيث أن التآكل في المعادن يقع في المنطقة الأنودية نتيجة تفريغ التيار الكهربائي منها الى البيئة من حولها مع بقاء المنطقة الكاثودية سليمة وخالية من التآكل. من الواضح أذن أن عملية التآكل تتوقف إذا أصبحت جميع أجزاء المعدن كاثودية ويمكن تحقيق ذلك باستخدام تيار كهربائي من مصدر خارجي يسري باتجاه مضاد لتيار خلايا التآكل وبكثافة كافية لتجعل من سطح المعدن بأكمله كاثودآ يستقيل التيار الكهربائي من البيئة التي حوله بدل أن يفرغه إليها ومن هنا جاء اصطلاح الحماية الكاثودية.
منظومات الحماية الكاثودية:
يمكن تصنيف منظومات الحماية الكاثودية من حيث اسلوب عملها الى نوعين رئيسين:

أ‌- منظومات الحماية باستخدام أقطاب التضحية Sacrificial Anodes 
يعتمد هذا الأسلوب على الفعالية الكلفانية Galvanic Action بين المعدن المراد حمايته وأقطاب التضحية المستخدمة, حيث تستخدم أقطاب تضحية من معادن تأتي في مقدمة السلسلة الكهروكيميائية مقارنة بالمعدن المراد حمايته أي أنها ذات جهد طبيعي أكثر سلبا More Negative مقارنة بجهد المعدن المراد حمايته فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن حماية الحديد باستخدام أي من المغنيسيوم Mg أو الألمنيوم Al أو الزنك Zn. تجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن الحديد Fe واستناد إلى نفس المبدأ سوف يتعرض الى التآكل في حالة ربطه إلى النحاس بدون استخدام منظومة حماية كاثودية كما هو الحال عند استخدام شبكات الاتصال الأرضي من النحاس. يستخدم هذا النوع من المنظومات في حالة الحاجة لحماية جيدة لأنابيب ذات مساحة سطحية محدودة أو لغرض الحماية من تأثيرات التداخل عند وجود هياكل معدنية قريبة من السطوح المراد حمايتها, أو في حالة توفر مصدر للطاقة الكهربائية, أو في حالة الحماية الوقتية خلال مرحلة التشييد, وكذلك في بعض حالات حماية الأسطح الداخلية للخزانات و الأوعية, إلا أن من سلبيات هذا الأسلوب من الحماية هو محدودية عمرها التشغيلي مما يتطلب استبدال الأقطاب في فترات متقاربة أضافه إلى صعوبة السيطرة على مستوى الحماية.

ب‌- منظومات الحماية باستخدام التيار القسري Impressed Current 
تأتي التسمية من كون تيار الحماية مسلط من مصدر خارجي وتتكون المنظومة عادة من الأجزاء التالية: 1- مصدر تيار مستمر Dc Source 
2- أقطاب تضحية (أنودات)
3 - كابلات وأسلاك للربط مع ملحقاتها

يستخدم عادة مصدر تيار مستمر من نوع محولة/معدلة Transformer/Rectifier عند توفر مصدر قريب للتغذية بالطاقة الكهربائية وهو المفضل لهذا الأسلوب من الحماية لاسباب تشغيلية واقتصادية, وفي حالة عدم توفر ذلك يمكن استخدام مولدات كهرباء حرارية Thermo generators عند توفر غاز كوقود لتشغيلها أو استخدام منظومات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية Solar Powered Systems كما يمكن استخدام مولدات تعمل بطاقة الرياح أو استخدام مولدات كهربائية (ديزل). أما أقطاب التضحية فهي عادة تكون من حديد – سليكون FeSi أو الكرافايت. يتطلب استخدام الحماية الكاثودية من النوع القسري في حالة الحاجة لحماية خطوط الأنابيب وقواعد الخزانات ذات الأسطح الكبيرة والتي تتطلب تيار حماية عالي ولفترات طويلة تمتد على مدى عمر المنشآت التي تعود إليها (20 سنة فأكثر). تتوفر في هذه المنظومات إمكانية السيطرة على الحماية ومراقبتها المستمرة.

اعتبارات تصميميه لمنظومة حماية :
عند تصميم منظومة حماية كاثودية يتطلب الأخذ بنظر الاعتبار النقاط الرئيسية التالية: • نوع المنشأ والمعدن المطلوب حمايته. • المساحة السطحية للمنشأ المطلوب حمايته من التآكل. • نوع التغليف المستخدم في تغطية السطح المطلوب حمايته. • المقاومة النوعية للتربة أو المحيط الذي يشكل وسط التآكل. العوامل أعلاه مجتمعة سوف تؤدي للتوصل إلى نتائج أولية لتقديرات كثافة تيار الحماية المطلوب (أمبير/ متر2) وبالتالي إلى تقديرات التيار الكلية.

الحوض الأرضي لمنظومة الحماية من نوع ذات التيار القسري:
تحوي الأحواض الأرضية على الانودات ومن الانودات الشائعة الاستخدام هي انودات حديد/سليكون FeSi والذي يبلغ معدل استهلاكه من 0.1 لغاية 0.5 كغم/أمبير/سنة وهناك كذلك انودات من نوع الجرافيت والتي يبلغ استهلاكها من 0.1 لغاية 2 كغم/أمبير/سنة. بعد تحديد كثافة التيار المطلوب لتوفير الحماية وبمعرفة المساحة السطحية للمعدن المراد حمايته وعمر المنظومة المفترض بالسنوات يمكن حساب الوزن الكلي للانودات التي يتطلب استخدامها وبالتالي احتساب أعدادها حسب وزن الأنود الواحد. تدفن الانودات عادة في مسحوق من الفحم الحجري لتقليل مقاومة التماس بين الانودات والتربة وبالتالي تقليل جهد الدائرة الكهربائية لدفع تيار الحماية وتقليل استهلاك الانودات. طريقة دفن الانودات تعتمد على طبيعة المنطقة والمقاومة النوعية للتربة, فأن كانت المقاومة النوعية واطئة ومستوى المياه عالي يمكن استخدام أحواض أرضية سطحية Shallow Ground Beds وتدفن الانودات أفقيا على أعماق قليلة 2-3 متر بينما يتطلب دفن الانودات عموديا على أعماق اكبر Vertical Ground Beds بهدف الوصول إلى طبقات التربة واطئة المقاومة. أما في المناطق ذات المقاومة النوعية المرتفعة جدا والتي تكون اكثر من 50 اوم.متر ولغرض الوصول إلى الطبقات السفلى ذات المقاومة النوعية الواطئة يتطلب الامر حفر أحواض أرضية عميقة Deep Wells حيث يمكن أن يكون العمق 30 متر فاكثر. توصل الانودات بسلك كهربائي إلي مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية (مصدر التيار), بينما توصل كافة الانودات فيما بينها على التوازي.

أنواع التآكل:
هناك عدة تصنيفات لأنواع التآكل ولكن أفضلها هو ذلك الذي يقسم أشكال التآكل حسب المنحى الذي يسلكه المعدن المتآكل. كما يمكن الاستدلال,حسب هذا التصنيف, على نوع التآكل من خلال شكل المعدن المتآكل وغالبا ما يكفي النظر بالعين المجردة, ولكن في بعض الأحيان يكون التكبير ضروريا. التآكل حسب هذا التصنيف 8 أنواع:

1- التآكل المتماثل أو التآكل العام (Uniform or General Corrosion)

2- التآكل الغلفاني أو ثنائي المعدن (Galvanic or Bimetalic Corrosion)

3- التآكل الصدعي (Crevice Corrosion)

4- التآكل النقري (Pitting Corrosion)

5- التآكل بين الحبيبي (Intergranular Corrosion)

6- الشطف أو الفصل الانتقائي (Selective Leaching)

7- التآكل الحتي (Erosion Corrosion)

8- التآكل الإجهادي التشققي (Stress Corrosion Cracking)

موضوع بحثى احببت ان اشرككم فيه ...للاستفادة.*


----------



## ام اسامة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابع التآكل في المنشآت و طرق الحماية منه.*

*التأكل فى المنشأت الساحلية*​ 
*تؤثر الظروف البيئية السائدة في المدن الساحلية على متانة المواد الإنشائية المستخدمة في المباني الخرسانية إذا لم تتوفر الحماية اللازمة لها من التآكل . ومن خلال هذا الموضوع نسعى الى تبسيط مفهوم التآكل في المنشآت الخرسانية وطرق الحماية منه ، وأبرز وأهم الاحتياطات الواجب اتباعها لحماية المنشآت الخرسانية من التدهور المبكر وإطالة عمرها الافتراضي الأمر الذي سيحد بأذن الله من تكاليف الإصلاح الباهظة سواء" على مستوى الفرد أو الاقتصاد الوطني. 
ان العمر الافتراضي للمباني السكنية لا يقل عن خمسين عاما" كحد أدنى وفقا" لمعايير التصميم المتعارف عليها دوليا" . ويجب أن تقاوم هذه المباني خلال هذه الفترة جميع العوامل الطبيعية والتشغيلية التي تؤثر على جودة ومتانة المنشأة (مكوناتها الإنشائية ) دون الحاجة الى إصلاحات رئيسية شريطة إجراء أعمال الصيانة الدورية والوقائية اللازمة لها. 
ان البيئة البحرية تؤثر تأثيرا" كبيرا" على الخرسانة بشكل عام من خلال عدة عوامل أهمها : 
1- درجة الحراره ونسبة الرطوبة في الجو. 
2- درجة احتواء الغبار والرطوبة من الأملاح الضارة. 
3- درجة تركيز الأملاح الضارة في التربة. 
وهذه العوامل تحدث تفاعلا" كيميائيا" مع الخرسانة العادية أو المسلحة مما يؤدي إلى تحليل المكونات الرئيسية للخرسانة ، وتآكلها مع التأثير السلبي على قضبان الحديد الأمر الذي يؤدي الى تأكسدها ومن ثم تآكل الحديد وتكون طبقة من الصدأ تعمل على تشقق الخرسانة. 
وتتآكل الخرسانة نتيجة للتفاعل الكيميائي الذي يحدث بين الكبريت الذائب (Soluble Sulphates)مع الأسمنت مما يؤدي إلى ضعف متانتها وبالتالي إلى تصدعها وتفتت أجزائها . كما أن دخول الأملاح الأخرى إلى مسامات الخرسانة وتبلورها بداخلها يتسبب في تفكك الأجزاء الخارجية للخرسانة تدريجيا" وتظهر هذه المشكلة في الخرسانة الموجودة بالقرب من المياه المالحه والرمال المشبعة بالأملاح . 
ان الخرسانة توفر حماية كافية ضد الصدأ وتآكل حديد التسليح في الظروف العادية شريطة توافر الغطاء الكافي من الخرسانة حول الحديد لمنع وصول أملاح الكلورايد والأملاح الضارة على الخرسانة الى حديد التسليح وتدخل هذه الأملاح الى جسم الخرسانة عن طريق عوامل خارجية مثل : *
*
1- التربة المحيطة بالخرسانة .
 
2-الرياح المحملة بغبار يحتوي على الأملاح. 

3-رذاذ المياه المشبع بالأملاح في المباني القريبة من البحر أو المواد التي تدخل في الخلطة الخرسانية مثل الرمل والحصى والمياه التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الأملاح. 

ونظرا" لكل هذه العوامل يجب اتباع نظام الكشف الدوري لأسطح الخرسانة المسلحة وفي حالة ملاحظة تصدعات أو آثار تدهور بسبب تآكل حديد التسليح ينصح بأجراء عمليات الصيانة والأصلاح فورا" لتفادي استمرار تدهور الخرسانة وتشتمل طرق الأصلاح على :*
* 
1- إزالة أجزاء الخرسانة المتضررة إلى ما وراء حديد التسليح بعمق 25مم وتنظيف حديد التسليح جيدا" من الصدأ الموجود على سطحه. *
*
2- طلاء الحديد بمواد خاصة لهذا الغرض كالإيبوكسي المشبع بالزنك. 

3- القيام بتجهيز المواد الأسمنتية البديلة ووضعها مكان الخرسانة المزالة وذلك حسب المواصفات وإرشادات الجهه المصنعه لهذه المواد . 

4- يفضل أن تطلى أسطح الخرسانات بعد الأنتهاء من إصلاحها بمواد عازلة وذلك لتحسين أدائها المستقبلي. 

5- استخدام دهانات مقاومة للعوامل الجوية في المناطق الساحلية. 

6- اما اذا كانت التصدعات كبيرة فأن عمليات الإصلاح تستدعي وجود أخصائيين في هذا المجال لتقويم مدى تأثير هذه الأجزاء الخرسانية المتضررة على سلامة المبنى واختيار المواد وإعداد طرق الأصلاح وفي كل الحالات يجب الحرص على اتباع إرشادات الجهات المصنعة لمواد عمليات الأصلاح.*


للموضوع بقية بإذنه تعالى....​


----------



## ام اسامة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابع التآكل في المنشآت و طرق الحماية منه.*

تابع........
يمكن ايضا حمايه الخرسانه من تأثير الكبريتات عن طريق استخدام الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات لانه يحتوى على مركب الومينات ثلاثى الكالسيوم بنسبه اقل من 3.5 % وبالتالى بخفض من تكوين مادة الجبس ( وهى التى تتفاعل مع هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم مكونه ماده Ettringite وهى تسمى سرطان الخرسانه فهى المسئوله عن تكون الكبريتات ) 

وايضا عن طريق استخدام خرسانه غير منفذه ويحدث ذلك بتقليل نسبه الماء الى الاسمنت بسبب تكون ماده من الجيل حول حبيبات الاسمنت تعمل على تقليل فراغات الخرسانه ( وتقليلها ايضا يؤدى الى زياده مقاومه الخرسانه للضغط ) وبالتالى يقل معامل النفاذيه وعن طريق ايضا استخدام العوامل التى تؤدى الى تقليل معامل النفاذيه للخرسانه مثل استخدام المعالجه بالبخار :
أن يكون المقاس الاعتبارى الاكبر للركام صغيرا". 
أن يكون معاير النعومه للرمل صغير فكلما قل كلما قلن نفاذيه الخرسانه.
عمر الخرسانه كلما زاد كلما قلت النفاذيه. 
(والنفاذيه تعتمد على نوع الفراغات الموجوده فى الخرسانه وهى اما ان تكون فراغات شعريه وهى تعمل على تقليل النفاذيه واما تكون فراغات غير متصله وهى تساعد على نفاذيه الخرسانه )

تتكون الكبريتات عن طريق مهاجمه الكبريتات لهيدروكسيد الكالسيوم فيتكون الجبس فيتحد مع Monosalfoalominat فيتكون Ettringite (سرطان الخرسانه ) عافانا الله واياكم ....*.*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
تم دمج تكملة الموضوع مع الموضوع الاول حرصا على اكتمال الموضوع لسهولة استفادة جميع الاعضاء


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع شيق جداًً


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (29 نوفمبر 2009)

قال رسول الله ((ليس المؤمن بالطعان و لا اللعان و لا الفاحش و لا البذئ))


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الاهلي متقدم على المقاولون 2/0 بهدف لاحمد حسن


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (29 نوفمبر 2009)

قل اذكار النوم قبل ان تنام


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (29 نوفمبر 2009)

من هذه الاذكار آية الكرسي


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (29 نوفمبر 2009)

من اذكار النوم أن تقول :
سبحان الله 33 مرة
الحمد لله 33 مرة
الله اكبر33 مرة


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (29 نوفمبر 2009)

و أن تقول تمام المئة لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له و أن محمد عبده و رسوله


----------



## life for rent (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الله ينوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عامر صلاح عوض (30 نوفمبر 2009)

لكي جزيل الشكر علي روائع هذه المعلومات السره اتمني منك مزيد من معلوماتك 
وتذكري ان كل حرف من هذه المعلومات اجره كبير :77:


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ياباشمهندسه زادك الله علما يارب


----------



## عمرو دردير (10 مارس 2010)

هل الـ Impressed Current الصادر من انظمة اخري يؤثر علي المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة الغير محمية


----------



## عمرو دردير (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات واستفسر اخوتي الافاضل عن تاثير التيار القسري impressed current علي خرسانة مسلحة مجاورة ببساطة:
ماسورة مياه من الخرسانة المسلحة تمر بين ماسورة صلب ومجموعة الاوانيد الخاصة بحمايتها بنظام التيار المسلط
هل هذه الماسورة معرضة للتاكل بسبب هذه التيارات؟
وشكرا


----------



## القيصر2008 (10 مارس 2010)

مشكورة وماقصرتي بس انا تخصصي معماري وابي افهم اشوي عليا لانشائي ممكن توظحين رموز المعادلات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## راسم النعيمي (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك جزاك كل خير


----------



## h2so4 (29 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير اخت ام اسامة


----------



## mbakir88 (29 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا الك


----------



## عامر السامرائي (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد قدورة (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## jirar (19 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## ام اسامة (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Fe (s) --->Fe+2 + 2 e 

-½ O2 (g) + H2O (l) + 2 e- ---> 2 OH 

(Fe+2 + ½ O2 (g) + H2O (l) -----> Fe (OH)2 (s 

(Fe (OH)2 (s) + ½ O2 (g) -----> Fe2O3 (s) + 2H2O
__________________
اخى بالنسبة لرموز المعادلات :
fe رمز الحديد 
FE(OH)2 رمز ثانى اكسيد الحديد 
S= SOLID اى فى صورة صلبة 
G = GAS اى فى صورة غازية 
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت .. وفقك الله .


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الخطاب (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
الموضوع شيق ويحتاج لوقت اطول كي يتم تعريفه كاملا
دمت بود


----------



## abdelhamed sh (8 يوليو 2011)

فيه بعض المهندسين بيقولوا ان فى حالة ظهور المياه الجوفيه قريبا هناك حل من اثنين وهما اما ان تجعل القواعد بكاملها فوق منسوب المياه الجوفيه
أو تدفن القواعد بكاملها تحت منسوب المياه الجوفيه 
هل هذا الكلام صحيح


----------



## abdelhamed sh (8 يوليو 2011)

وهل الصدأ بيمشى فى القواعد اللى تحت منسوب المياه الجوفيه ولو الجواب ب(لا) ليه على الرغم لا نأخذ بكل الاحتياطات الذكوره مسبقا لاحظ الكلام كله فى المنشات الصغيره


----------



## تامر حجاب (7 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما الفرق بين الحديد المجلفن والمدهون بالإيبوكسي شكلاً وما أسعار الإثنين وما مميزات كل منهما
لأني ما رأيت حديد تسليح مجلفن أبدا غير حديد مدهون بلون أخضر


----------



## fares-25 (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع جميل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

